# Ghazghkull Thraka conversion - metal, no cutting



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the metal Thraka kit.
I have made no changes to the parts.
All included parts are used, and no extra parts are used - only the cork and basing stuff.
Super glue and a bad knife.
That is all.
I searched and was surprised to see that no one had done this yet!
At least, no pics..s
Though, it seems like a pretty obvious upgrade in the model kit.

Check these photos:

















Here is an extra photo with a play piece of form illustrating the crucial step in the conversion:









note the misspelling in the file name - sorry...


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

current status:


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

I know, mold line on the grot's leg.

oh, and, i haven't decided how to manage the midsection.
some of me wants to work it up like cast iron just wedged in there,
and some is waiting to fine the right bit of plastic material from the trash to build plates
then add some rivet heads,
so I have just left it alone for now.

any suggestions?
requests?
nothing with children, please.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

really like this it looks like a different model with the midrift I do feel some nice thick armour plates would look the part and really carry the plate feel of the rest of the armour down the model, but +rep for the idea and implementing it really well but also the paint scheme looks to be coming on nicely.


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

kickboxerdog said:


> really like this it looks like a different model with the midrift I do feel some nice thick armour plates would look the part and really carry the plate feel of the rest of the armour down the model, but +rep for the idea and implementing it really well but also the paint scheme looks to be coming on nicely.


much thanks for the encouraging words.
now, to cut the cork back, and inset the plates,
or to build off of the existing as shown in the following pic:










with some rivets, i think it should fly...
.


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

*update*

about half done...


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

SAME MODEL KIT (BUT FOR THE SQUIG, SOME CORK, AND AN OLD SUPER-SAVER CARD)


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

clear coated.
done unless i want to enter the army in a competition someday...
very easy, very cool conversion that keeps the model pristine.


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

i might add an oiler grot to the base behind the boss and put a snotling or two on the bosspole crossbar.

any suggestions/requests/demands/complaints?

oh, yeah, the armor is red because da boss wants it to go faster...
though i am not sure if it would play that way in the rules, and am actually unlikely to ever actually play.
but, still, i would like to know -
does he move faster because his armor is red?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice conversion. It's rare that you see something so simple improve on an original mini, but you've managed it. Well done.


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice conversion. It's rare that you see something so simple improve on an original mini, but you've managed it. Well done.


thanks!
actually, i always liked that metal model, mostly because it was so heavy, and heavy pieces feel ... well, heavy.
but, i never liked the way it looked - too squat, short, sort of boring actually, made no sense why he had his lower jaw armored but not the top of his head, stuff like that...
also, the model as designed is NOT posable, not easily...
so, i avoided assembling the thing until it came to me, how to make it better...
without wrecking it.
i hope that others can go back to their old metal models with the release of the new ork stuff and remake their thraka models, maybe like this...
forgeworld should make a three or four piece conversion set, shoulder inserts and torso inserts, and maybe armor plates like mine.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

He has a steel skull in the fluff. That's probably why they didn't give his head armour. Besides, he's an ork. That big toothy bit was more to scare enemies than serve any practical purpose. :so_happy:


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> He has a steel skull in the fluff. That's probably why they didn't give his head armour. Besides, he's an ork. That big toothy bit was more to scare enemies than serve any practical purpose. :so_happy:


yeah, i gotcha - adamantium skull and all dat.

is that why no one seems to have thought to rebuild that kit into something like this?
constrained by the fluff - call it 'fluff lock' or 'fluff blindeness' maybe.

anyways, my remake still has the toofy bitey scary bits
and if he is charging with his head down then he can shoot his grenade launchers forward.
he only must lower his head and run to ram stuff,
or drop his head down and he can squish stuff with his toofy helmet.
the old lower jaw style was idiocy - like he is trying to keep from peeing in his own eye.
i mean, what is it protecting from? how does it serve in the attack?
all it does is make it difficult to walk, i imagine.

...
so weird that i have never seen this build out there.
maybe fluff blindness is epidemic!


----------

